# blasc 3 schmiert ab



## Silvercorn (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute blasc 3 gedownloadet und windows 7 64-Bit system

das problem 2-3 minuten läuft das programm auf einmal hängt es sich auf

das problem ist wohl das unter meiner windows version eine Datei nicht vorhanden ist.
(da der fehler nicht mehr angezeigt wird warum kann ich die datei name nicht herrausfinden sorry aber ich versuchs nachzurreichen)

ich hoffe da drausen kann mir einer helfen

MFG
SIlver^^


----------



## Silvercorn (9. Juli 2010)

kann mir echt keiner weiter helfen? weil ich brauhce blasc bisschen dringend

hab herrausgefunden das blasc nur abschmiert wenn ich in den plugins das WoW-Profiler installiere abschmiert

ich hoffe das hilft

danke im vorraus


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2010)

Windows Eventlog, was sagt das?


----------



## Silvercorn (11. Juli 2010)

wo finde ich das eventlog von windows?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

Einfach mal auf den Start-Button gehen und dann in das Feld "Ereignis" eingeben. Schon landet man dort.


----------



## Skeilie (3. Oktober 2010)

gibs für das problem keine lösung 

bei mir ist das auch so

mfg


----------



## Belo79 (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir leider das gleiche Problem...

habe bereits alles versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Nicklogan (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab das selbe Problem. 

Laut Ereignisprotokoll:


```
Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Application Hang
Datum:         14.10.2010 19:27:04
Ereignis-ID:   1002
Aufgabenkategorie:(101)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      NAMEGEÄNDERT
Beschreibung:
Programm Program.Blasc3.exe, Version 1.0.0.2 kann nicht mehr unter Windows ausgeführt werden und wurde beendet. 
Überprüfen Sie den Problemverlauf in der Wartungscenter-Systemsteuerung, um nach weiteren Informationen zum Problem zu suchen.
 
Prozess-ID: 138c
 Startzeit: 01cb6bc38e6236e5
 Endzeit: 22
 Anwendungspfad: C:\Users\Benutzer1\AppData\Local\Blasc3\Program.Blasc3.exe
 Berichts-ID: 382a24b4-d7b8-11df-a0c2-a9a2e4db2fd2
```


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2010)

Nicklogan schrieb:


> Programm Program.Blasc3.exe, Version *1.0.0.2* kann nicht mehr unter Windows ausgeführt werden und wurde beendet.
> Überprüfen Sie den Problemverlauf in der Wartungscenter-Systemsteuerung, um nach weiteren Informationen zum Problem zu suchen.



BLASC3 ist bei Version 1.0.0.11 .. mh


----------



## Nicklogan (14. Oktober 2010)

mag ja sein,

allerdings ist die Version die zum Download steht noch die alte 1.0.0.2.

Zum automatischen Download der neuen Version kommt es gar nicht, da sich blasc bereits aufgehangen hat, noch ehe das updaten starten konnte.


----------



## SajaT (17. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir schmiert Blasc3 auch immer ab und dann steht da:

"Dieses Programm erfordert die Komponente "flash.ocx". Diese ist in dieser Windows-Version nicht mehr enthalten."

Ich habe Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hast du denn Flash installiert?


----------



## SajaT (17. Oktober 2010)

ja

hab denn jetzt schon so oft installiert, das reicht für 20 Rechner


----------



## Gestar (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem.



Alte Version deinstalliert, da diese nicht mehr funktioniert.

Die neue Version : 1.0.0.12 (15.10.2010) runtergeladen und installiert


Fehlermeldung laut Eventlog Program.Blasc3.exe, Version 1.0.0.2 kann nicht mehr unter Windows ausgeführt werden und wurde beendet. 
Überprüfen Sie den Problemverlauf in der Wartungscenter-Systemsteuerung, um nach weiteren Informationen zum Problem zu suchen.


lol, gibts da auch mal ein Setup oder geht man immer davon aus, das sich das Programm ein Udate zieht. Würde es ja gerne verwenden aber zur Zeit muss dann halt der Curse Client ran, da der wenigsten funktioniert


----------



## Shallowain (26. Oktober 2010)

Für alle die das Problem mit der fehlenden flash.ocx haben könte folgendes weiterhelfen:

Die Datei flash.ocx existiert nicht mehr umter Win7-64bit, die heisst jetzt flash10.ocx (je nach installierter Flashversion), geht in euer WindoofVerzeichnis und sucht unter system64 das macromedia-verzeichnis, dort dann eine Kopie von flash.ocx per Drag&Drop machen un die Kopie dann in flash.ocx umbenennen. Hat bereits bei einigen geholfen, leider funzt es aber nicht immer. Das hängt anscheinend mit der jeweiligen Browserversion und der installierten Flashversion zusammen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2010)

Shallowain schrieb:


> Für alle die das Problem mit der fehlenden flash.ocx haben könte folgendes weiterhelfen:
> 
> Die Datei flash.ocx existiert nicht mehr umter Win7-64bit, die heisst jetzt flash10.ocx (je nach installierter Flashversion), geht in euer WindoofVerzeichnis und sucht unter system64 das macromedia-verzeichnis, dort dann eine Kopie von flash.ocx per Drag&Drop machen un die Kopie dann in flash.ocx umbenennen. Hat bereits bei einigen geholfen, leider funzt es aber nicht immer. Das hängt anscheinend mit der jeweiligen Browserversion und der installierten Flashversion zusammen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.




flash.ocx? Wofür sollte BLASC3 Flash nutzen wollen?


----------



## Shallowain (27. Oktober 2010)

Frag mich mal was leichteres. Die Frage ist doch warum er beim Programmabbruch in der Fehlermeldung den Verweis auf die Flash.ocx gibt? Klar kann es sein das da noch was anderes mit reinspuckt, Browser oder was weiss ich. Es ist aber auch so das die beschriebene Vorgehensweise bei einigen geholfen hat. Selbst wenn das jetzt ein sekundär indiziertes Problem ist welches ursprünglich nicht direkt mit Blasc zu tun hat stürzt Blasc dadurch ab. Wenn die Entwickler hier ne andere Lösung anbieten können wären wahrscheinlich viele froh darum. Falls irgendjemand dann noch herausbekommt das ne bestimmte Browserversion (oder was auch immer) in Kombi mit Blasc nicht funzt weiss man dann wenigstens woran es hängt. Momentan ist das halt das einzige was mann machen kann, ausprobieren, bis sich die kompetenten Leute melden und uns sagen woran es wirklich hängt.

Mein Vorschlag ist kein Allheilmittel sondern lediglich ein Versuch der bei anderen funktioniert hat.


----------



## D@rksun (27. Oktober 2010)

*Wahrscheinlich weil das Wartungscenter dieses hier sagt
*

*
*

*
*

*Die neueste Version von Adobe Flash Player herunterladen*
Das Programm, das Sie installieren oder verwenden möchten, erfordert die neueste Version von Adobe Flash Player.

Um dieses Problem zu lösen, deinstallieren oder installieren Sie Adobe Flash Player erneut, indem Sie die folgenden Schritte in der angegebenen Reihenfolge ausführen: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Klicken Sie, um eine Internetverbindung herzustellen und das Deinstallationsprogramm für Flash Player auszuführen
Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld *Dateidownload* auf *Ausführen*, und befolgen Sie dann die Anweisungen zu Deinstallieren von Flash Player. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden, ein Administratorkennwort oder eine Bestätigung einzugeben, geben Sie Ihr Kennwort bzw. die Bestätigung ein.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Klicken Sie, um eine Internetverbindung herzustellen und das Update für Flash Player zu installieren


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2010)

Shallowain schrieb:


> Frag mich mal was leichteres. Die Frage ist doch warum er beim Programmabbruch in der Fehlermeldung den Verweis auf die Flash.ocx gibt? Klar kann es sein das da noch was anderes mit reinspuckt, Browser oder was weiss ich. Es ist aber auch so das die beschriebene Vorgehensweise bei einigen geholfen hat. Selbst wenn das jetzt ein sekundär indiziertes Problem ist welches ursprünglich nicht direkt mit Blasc zu tun hat stürzt Blasc dadurch ab. Wenn die Entwickler hier ne andere Lösung anbieten können wären wahrscheinlich viele froh darum. Falls irgendjemand dann noch herausbekommt das ne bestimmte Browserversion (oder was auch immer) in Kombi mit Blasc nicht funzt weiss man dann wenigstens woran es hängt. Momentan ist das halt das einzige was mann machen kann, ausprobieren, bis sich die kompetenten Leute melden und uns sagen woran es wirklich hängt.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag ist kein Allheilmittel sondern lediglich ein Versuch der bei anderen funktioniert hat.



Hast du die genaue Fehlermeldung parat?

Die Startseite von BLASC3 nutzt den Standardbrowser. Das liegt an der verwendeten Komponente. Ist der IE installiert, wird leider der verwendet, auch wenn Chrome oder Firefox als Standard eingestellt sind. Jedoch nutzt die Startseite kein Flash, daher ist ein Absturz wegen Flash aktuell nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Belo79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hiermal ein neuer Status 

Ich habe es hinbekommen, dass Blasc die Chardaten ohne Probleme überträgt (werden auch im Profil einwandfrei angezeigt). 
Das einzig komische ist jetzt, dass ich mit Blasc ansonsten nichts anderes machen kann.
Wenn ich auf das Tray Icon doppelklicke, passiert nichts.


----------



## Vampir76 (2. November 2010)

hallo! ich kann mich schon seit wochen nicht mehr in blasc einloggen. ich nutze windows 7- 64 bit version! lg


----------



## Xriss (3. November 2010)

hi Leute,

hab mir heute den Blasc 3 installiert und habe folgendes Problem. Ich kann das Programm ohne Probleme starten aber wenn ich auf Plugin gehe dann hängt sich der Blasc 3 auf. jetzt meine Frage was kann ich tun ?


Installiert ist Windows 7 64 bit

EDIT: Wenn ich mal unter Plugins komme und unter das Addon Plugin schaue sagt mit Blasc das ich keine Addons instaliert habe bzw in der Liste taucht kein einziges auf


----------



## rawside77 (9. November 2010)

Ich habe das selbe Problem BLASC 3 stürzt ab nachdem ich das WoW-Plugin aktiviert habe.

hab schon alles versucht den tip mit flash.ocx,blasc neuinstalliert flash neuinstalliert nichts hat geholfen.
Gibt es da den keine Lösung bzw kümmert sich da überhaupt einer drum? scheinbar ham ja viele das Problem.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2010)

rawside77 schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem BLASC 3 stürzt ab nachdem ich das WoW-Plugin aktiviert habe.
> 
> hab schon alles versucht den tip mit flash.ocx,blasc neuinstalliert flash neuinstalliert nichts hat geholfen.
> Gibt es da den keine Lösung bzw kümmert sich da überhaupt einer drum? scheinbar ham ja viele das Problem.



Kannst du, wenn das nochmal passiert, bitte die Datei log.txt aus dem BLASC3-Installationsverzeichnis an support [ät] buffed.de schicken?
Wie gesagt, eigentlich hat BLASC3 so ziemlich überhaupt nichts mit Flash oder Schnittstellen von Flash am Hut.


----------



## Vesber (25. November 2010)

Xriss schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir heute den Blasc 3 installiert und habe folgendes Problem. Ich kann das Programm ohne Probleme starten aber wenn ich auf Plugin gehe dann hängt sich der Blasc 3 auf. jetzt meine Frage was kann ich tun ?
> 
> ...




Habe das gleiche Problem, habe vor einigen Wochen meinen Rechner platt gemacht und alles neu aufgesetzt. Blasc3 neu geladen und installiert. Sobald ich auf die Plugins gehen will hängt sich Blasc auf (gestern sogar schon beim normalen Blasc-Start). Auch nach De- und Neuinstallation das gleiche Problem. Keine Fehlermeldung, ganz platt aufgehängt  und nur durch TM zu deaktivieren.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, habe vor einigen Wochen meinen Rechner platt gemacht und alles neu aufgesetzt. Blasc3 neu geladen und installiert. Sobald ich auf die Plugins gehen will hängt sich Blasc auf (gestern sogar schon beim normalen Blasc-Start). Auch nach De- und Neuinstallation das gleiche Problem. Keine Fehlermeldung, ganz platt aufgehängt und nur durch TM zu deaktivieren.



Das sollte eigentlich auch nicht passieren, wenn die Connection nicht vorhanden ist. Kannst du eventuell BLASC3 als Admin starten oder in deiner Firewall den BLASCProgram-Prozess in die Ausnahme setzen?


----------



## Vesber (25. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich auch nicht passieren, wenn die Connection nicht vorhanden ist. Kannst du eventuell BLASC3 als Admin starten oder in deiner Firewall den BLASCProgram-Prozess in die Ausnahme setzen?



Leider das gleiche Ergebnis, auch bei deaktivierter Firewall. Blasc hängt sich bereits beim Start auf und der Prozess lässt sich nur gewaltsam über den TM beenden.


----------



## Himgondion (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn das Thema eigentlich schon alt ist, habe auch ich das gleiche Problem mit der fehlenden Datei "flash.ocx", die nicht gefunden wird! Ich habe erst gestern Windows 7 (64Bit) installiert und heute, nach der Installation von WoW, auch Blasc3. Die hier bereits aufgeführten Lösungsvorschläge habe ich auch schon versucht, aber eine Lösung scheint es ja wohl noch nicht zu geben, oder!??

Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2011)

Hsat du überhaupt schon ein Flash installiert?
Evtl. hilft ja: http://www.windows-secrets.de/troubleshooting/artikel/d/pannenhilfe-aeltere-flash-anwendungen-wieder-nutzen.html


----------



## Himgondion (15. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hsat du überhaupt schon ein Flash installiert?
> Evtl. hilft ja: http://www.windows-s...der-nutzen.html




Hallo kaepteniglo

super schnelle Reaktion, dafür zuerst einmal danke!!!

Leider hat mir der Link nicht weitergeholfen, da ich den dort angegebenen Ordner "..../Macromed/Flash"nicht habe. Auch eine Suche nach der Datei mit *.ocx hat nicht geholfen. Dann habe ich, nur um sicher zu gehen, den Flashplayer nochmals direkt bei Adobe geladen, installiert und Rechner neu gestartet. Aber dieser Pfad existiert einfach nicht, genauso wie diese Datei.

*Ich habe gerade alles nochmals geprüft und einen kleinen Fehler bei mir selbst festgestellt. Habe versehentlich die Addons eine Ordnerebene zu tief installiert. Nach dem ich das richtiggestellt habe, funktionierte auch das automatische Updaten der Addons*!*
*
Aber dennoch, wenn ich das Programm BLASC3 beende, ist immer noch der Button unten rechts in der Taskleiste. Sobald ich den auch, mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Symbol und dann auf den Befehl Beenden gehe, bekomme ich noch immer den Fehler.

Gruß


----------

